# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL >  واکشی ستون های غیر Null

## follower

با سلام خدمت دوستان.

در یک دیتابیسی گاهی اوقات پیش میاد که جدول نهایی حاصل از برخی کوئری ها حاوی ستون هایی است که تماما مقدار Null دارند. من می خوام این ستون ها رو حذف کنم و جدولی رو برگردونم که هیچ کدام از ستون های اون مقدار null نداشته باشند. کسی می تونه راهنمایی کنه ؟

با تشکر.

----------


## parvizwpf

where myColumn Is Not Null

----------

